# Dyna ESOTARS



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

I have been using the Morel Supremos with great results, however I have finally installed the ESOTARS in one of my cars and all I can say is WOW

Tweeter impressions: I have them playing from 1600 cycles and up and they roll off on the top naturally. the range and details of this driver is amazing. They image better than any car speaker I have ever owned, the instruments/etc are exteremly detailed and very neutral, the extension of the top end of this driver is smooth as silk at any volume. The Supremos were great but comparing them to the ESOTARS are a joke, apples and oranges

Midbass/Midrange: I have them playing from 1700 cycles and down and again they roll off naturally. the bottom extension of this driver is amazing, much more detail and impact over the Supremo (which I thought was very good) at any volume. The upper midrange is stunning, very smooth and again detailed at any volume.

That's it for now, they are still getting broken in and I will update once I have more hours on them

The system consist of the following at the moment:

Rockford 8250 Deck
Adcom 4702 Amp
Dyna ESOTAR Tweeter
Dyna ESOTAR Midbass/Midrange
Zapco Parametric EQ
Sound Deadening 
Kimber Kable thru out
Custom Networks using Hovland Caps and Silver Core Inductors/etc

Christian


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

welcome to the club.


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

I never left

Christian




jayhawkblk said:


> welcome to the club.


----------



## alg_alg (Jun 13, 2006)

how i wish i could afford to upgrade my md100 to esotars. our local AD doesnt even carry this tweeter.


----------



## storm (Jul 21, 2006)

This initial review is darn tempting! makes me wanna swop out my RT27F for the Esotars. A check with my local distributor shows that stock will only arrive end of Sep. Mean time, pls continue to give me reasons why I should stick to my Seas instead of getting the Esotars!


----------

